

Skin Microstructure Deformation with Displacement Map Convolution - ferrari8608
http://gl.ict.usc.edu/Research/SkinStretch/

======
mmastrac
If we had the equivalent for a Turing test for animated human face renders,
I'd wager that we'd start passing it some time in the next 5-10 years.

------
jcr
The ACM page for this SIGGRAPH 2015 paper is here:

[http://dl.acm.org/citation.cfm?id=2766894&CFID=702491298&CFT...](http://dl.acm.org/citation.cfm?id=2766894&CFID=702491298&CFTOKEN=20578127)

------
rosser
Have we officially started climbing up the far side of the Uncanny Valley?

------
dharma1
looking forward to seeing this run realtime in games :)

------
chris_va
I wish more papers had a Q&A section.

------
agumonkey
Not bad mister Debevec. Not bad.

------
ericfrederich
Interactive porn

